# ATLASMMO.de – das deutsche Community Forum zum Piraten-Abenteuer-Spiel ATLAS



## ATLASMMO (17. Dezember 2018)

*ATLASMMO.de – das deutsche Community Forum zum Piraten-Abenteuer-Spiel ATLAS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arr Piraten! Die *ATLASMMO.de* Community ist auf der Suche nach Abenteurern. Wir sind ein deutsches Forum rund um das neue MMO Atlas.

​
Liebe Piraten Freunde jetzt sind es nur noch wenige Tage bis zum Steam Release von Atlas – dem Open World Survival Game von Studio Wildcard. Dieses Entwicklerstudio ist übrigens verantwortlich für ARK Survival Evolved. In der Nacht vom 19. auf den 20. Dezember startet das große Abenteuer in den Early Access.

*Vorstellung*
Die Welt von ATLAS bietet eine ganze Fülle von Aufgaben und Missionen. Einsteiger können hier ganz schnell den Durchblick verlieren. Was ist überhaupt wichtig? und was kann man (zumindest vorerst) getrost vernachlässigen? Viele Spieler werden sich auch fragen: Worauf soll ich ab Spielstart meinen Fokus legen? Wie gelange ich schnell ins Endgame. Auch bei Youtube tummeln sich bereits Videos mit „ATLAS fast leveling Guide“ – was ist dran? All diese Fragen kann man kaum alleine beantworten oder nur mit einem riesen Zeitaufwand.
Egal ob ihr Tipps für das Zähmen von Tieren und Kreaturen sucht oder wissen möchtet welches Schiff das stärkste / schnellste ist - In unserem Forum gibt es die Antwort. Viele fleißige Helfer, welche euch die wichtigsten Infos auf einen Blick zusammentragen, tümmeln sich hier. Es wird über verschiedene Strategien debattiert und an den besten Guides gefeilt.
Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!

*Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einer Company oder Crewmitgliedern?*
Dann kommt zu uns! Viele registrierte Piraten sind auf der Suche nach Mitspielern. Wir haben dafür extra einen eigenen Forenbereich angelegt: https://atlasmmo.de/board/20-atlas-spieler-suchen-spieler/

*Ihr möchtet Tricks und Tipps zum Atlas MMO?*
Ihr benötigt einen Tipp, weil ihr bei einer Quest nicht weiterkommt? Ihr möchtet die schnellste Strategie zum Leveln eures Charakters erfahren? Auch hier werdet ihr bei uns fündig. Neben den Admins ist nämlich auch unsere Community sehr aktiv was Hilfestellungen angeht. Hier erfahrt ihr mehr: https://atlasmmo.de/board/3-fragen-probleme-diskussionen/

*Atlas Patchnotes*
Diskutiert die zukünftigen Updates gemeinsam in der Community. Verschafft euch Tricks aus allererster Hand und somit einen Ingame Vorsprung vor anderen. Hier geht’s lang: https://atlasmmo.de/board/5-atlas-patchnotes-pc/

*Tutorials und Guides*
Egal ob Anfänger oder Experte. Dieser Bereich wird schon bald eine ganze Menge Hilfe für jedermann beinhalten. Wie zähme ich ein Tier in Atlas? Welche Nahrung beim Zähmen ist die effektivste? Gibt es verbesserte Blueprints für den Bau von Schusswaffen oder sogar bessere Kanonen auf dem Schiff? All das und noch viel mehr erfahrt ihr hier: https://atlasmmo.de/board/7-tutorials-anleitungen-guides/

Gefällt euch unser Community Forum? Oder fehlt euch ein wichtiges Feature? Wir scheuen keine Mühen und verbessern unsere Seite täglich. Egal ob irgendwo etwas hakt oder ihr einen ganz extravaganten Wunsch habt. Unsere Admins freuen sich auf euer Feedback in diesem Thread: https://atlasmmo.de/board/17-kritik-feedback/


----------

